# TiVo Roamio OTA Connection Issues: TiVo Service and Hulu



## jaconbits (Jun 1, 2015)

I often have issues with connecting to both the TiVo service and the Hulu Plus app when using the device.

The service fails to connect at least 5 times per week, and only sometimes will a manual force reconnect work. Additionally, more than half the time we try to use Hulu, we get an immediate error stating that the service is unreachable for one reason or another. It is incredibly frustrating.

Setup:

The TiVo is on Wifi. I know this is not ideal, but with the layout of our house, it is required. The wifi signal is always connected at least 75% signal (excellent), and shows as connected just fine during our issues. Our internet is 100mbps down.

We use Chromecast and out iOS devices in the exact same room when TiVo isn't working, and these devices have 0 interruptions or issues. It's just the TiVo.

Are these service interruptions common? How do I fix them?

Also note that a MoCa setup is not doable in my house, either. Wifi is where it's going to stay.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You need to eliminate WiFi as the possible cause just to troubleshoot. Buy a 100' Ethernet cable and run it down the hall to a room where you can get a direct connection. It wont be pretty but try it for a couple of days and see if it eliminates the issue. If it does then I would suggest you consider an alternative to the TiVo's internal wifi. Powerline networking might be a good option. Or maybe an external wifi adapter with better antennas.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

So call me Mr. WiFi. I use my Roamio, Premiere, crap just about everything on wireless. I only use internal wireless on my TV, Roku 3, and printer. Everything else, about a dozen devices, are on a wired to wireless adapter of one form or another. The Roamio is using an ASUS EA-N66R, which I find very reliable and powerful. My modem and router (Netgear R7500) are on first floor. except for the printer and one TV, everything uses 802.11ac and has, when I can measure it, 100% strength and Signal Quality.

So, how many devices are where the Roamio is located? There are one, two, four and five port adapters. Price varies wildly.

Yes, get some Ethernet cable and try it. I did. I learned that a Roamio using its built-in wireless doesn't work with a Mini.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

You may also want to check to see what channel/Frequency your wifi signal is using. It could be interference with other wifi routers in the area or other EMI/EMF related problems. 

Download a program called InSSIDer for your pc or laptop and run it while in that location to see what other wifi signals are there and if the freqs/channels overlap.

Maybe your other device's wifi is strong enough to punch through all that noise, but we all know the internal TiVo wifi is iffy at best, so it's best to give it the most optimal environment possible to work in.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, Wifi can have interference from numerous sources. Some things to try is:


On your wireless router, Do not use the 'Auto' for wireless channel but set it to either channel 1, 6, or 11
 Make sure home devices, such as Microwaves, landline cordless phones are at least 3 feet away from the router.


----------



## Wilson_TivoUser (Jun 17, 2015)

So my family is new to Tivo OTA. I am an IT Networking professional and have many devices connected to my home wireless network. The Tivo OTA is the only device that needs to be reset multiple times per week.
I understand that all networking devices can have issues from time to time. I can even understand why the MoCA network would be a requirement for the OTA and the Mini to communicate properly. But when I can stream Netflix from several different devices with the only exception being the Tivo OTA, then it's fairly obvious where the problem lies. 

We will all be anxiously waiting for Tivo to provide a firmware update to fix their issue. How quickly they respond will determine if we will continue our service.

Signed, 

A very disappointed customer.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, Wifi can have interference from numerous sources. Some things to try is:
> 
> 
> On your wireless router, Do not use the 'Auto' for wireless channel but set it to either channel 1, 6, or 11
> Make sure home devices, such as Microwaves, landline cordless phones are at least 3 feet away from the router.





Wilson_TivoUser said:


> So my family is new to Tivo OTA. I am an IT Networking professional and have many devices connected to my home wireless network. The Tivo OTA is the only device that needs to be reset multiple times per week.
> I understand that all networking devices can have issues from time to time. I can even understand why the MoCA network would be a requirement for the OTA and the Mini to communicate properly. But when I can stream Netflix from several different devices with the only exception being the Tivo OTA, then it's fairly obvious where the problem lies.
> 
> We will all be anxiously waiting for Tivo to provide a firmware update to fix their issue. How quickly they respond will determine if we will continue our service.
> ...


Streaming on Mini with wireless is not recommended because of the speed needed. Best is ethernet, Moca is a substitute when only coax is available at the location.

The 4 tuner Roamio does not have built-in Moca so it needs an adapter also at the router, if not supplied there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Wilson_TivoUser said:


> So my family is new to Tivo OTA. I am an IT Networking professional and have many devices connected to my home wireless network. The Tivo OTA is the only device that needs to be reset multiple times per week.
> I understand that all networking devices can have issues from time to time. I can even understand why the MoCA network would be a requirement for the OTA and the Mini to communicate properly. But when I can stream Netflix from several different devices with the only exception being the Tivo OTA, then it's fairly obvious where the problem lies.
> 
> We will all be anxiously waiting for Tivo to provide a firmware update to fix their issue. How quickly they respond will determine if we will continue our service.
> ...


It comes down to money. With a good dual core router, strong wireless adapters on the Roamio and Mini, wireless is reliable. My router is on one floor, the Mini in a different room and the Roamio on a different floor. Streaming and viewing live TV have never failed. I have two Premieres on wireless and can move programs from box to box without ever having a problem. If the Premiere initiates the transfer the speed is 65Mbps. If the Roamio initiates the transfer the speed is 85Mbps. Everything is 5Ghz and 802.11ac. Like I said, it's just money.

Since I'm cable only, any OTA problems are beyond my knowledge or should I say beyond my ability to test. Also, an active Mini will reduce the network throughput from the Roamio by 20%.


----------

